# Tiny white worms Planaria vs Rhabdocoela



## Acarista (Sep 18, 2018)

SO I am in the 4th week of cycling my 55 gal planted tank and along with the snails all these timy 2-3 mm worms are all over the glass. Pretty clear they are flatworms but are they the dreaded planaria vs more benign rhabdoccoela. Managed to ge some close up pics and the rounded head looks more like rhabdocoela WDYT


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

The pics are not that great but they do not look like planaria to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acarista (Sep 18, 2018)

Agreed, not great shots. Thx for commenting


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Wish I had've taken pics of the ones I found a few months back, but yeah pretty sure from those pics that those guys are harmless. Much as I love the googley eyes and arrow head of them little planarians, pretty sure you are good and not so unlucky to be host to the bad little bastids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

